# DEJA the blue nose



## deja the blue nose (Aug 16, 2011)

she is 10 weeks now lmk wat u think thanx


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

she's a cutie for sure


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

cute puppy


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Her nose looks more greyish blackish. Doesn't really look blue if you ask me. 

Juss' sayin.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol Adrian... Very cute pup.


----------



## deja the blue nose (Aug 16, 2011)

Shes def blue I got both her parents peds. Sending out for hers in the next week


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

blue nose isnt a " type" or bloodline of pitbull , it is simply the color of its nose .


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Blue is just a color, it doesn't have to do with their pedigree. She is a cutie!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh wow she is pretty!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

motocross308 said:


> blue nose isnt a " type" or bloodline of pitbull , it is simply the color of its nose .


Correct, it is a *strain* just as the OFRN is a strain.

And the "blue's" are show stock now, therefore in the AST family.
Backyard breeders still fool many today on this.


----------



## deja the blue nose (Aug 16, 2011)

Really???thanx for info guy...really feeling this site everyone is very helpful.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

BTW, that don't mean she won't make a good pup...looks good.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

hows blue a show strain? its just a black dilute. yes i know alot of people considered them curs but i wouldnt say all blues are show dogs.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> hows blue a show strain? its just a black dilute. yes i know alot of people considered them curs but i wouldnt say all blues are show dogs.


The last true blue was in the 1936 Oklahoma convention, and was beat by Searcy Jeff, whom Bob Wallace bought, and used as a foundation dog.

People will believe what they want,,,I simply spoke my belief...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Eagle said:


> People will believe what they want,,,I simply spoke my belief...


works for me


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> works for me


Well it works for me too mate,,,
Just don't believe it 'til you see it, LOL.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay guys/gals. Please let's keep it simple. Personal opinions or proven history aren't really relative, nor do they belong in this thread. The OP simply posted a pic and asked us what we think. While it's wonderful that we're knowledgeable enough to correct the OP on his/her thoughts of "bluenose" being a bloodline, the rest of the information is irrelevant to this thread. Those discussions belong in the, ehemmm... past. 

To the OP, your pup is gorgeous, and the previous posters were correct in informing you that "blue nose" simply refers to the color of the dog's nose, not a particular type, strain or bloodline.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This is a picture thread not one to argue about Blue dog's here is a thread OP if you want to learn more about the color blue in the APBT.

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/25182-blue-gamedogs.html


----------

